# WHEA errors at 4000 with Dark Hero and 5950x



## Portly_III (Jun 26, 2021)

Just finished build with 5950x and Dark hero. Booted into bios and enable docp. Getting 100+WHEA at startup. Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this? I can provide whatever information is needed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Are you bsoding? Wtf is whea?


----------



## freeagent (Jun 26, 2021)

I get errors over 1900 on my 5900X, on my 5600X I get errors over 2K.


----------



## Portly_III (Jun 26, 2021)

Had a few BSOD and reboots. WHEA are errors that are showing up in the event viewer



freeagent said:


> I get errors over 1900 on my 5900X, on my 5600X I get errors over 2K.


It has no problem posting and booting into windows. Just trying to figure out what I need to do to remedy this


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Start adjusting vcore and chipset volts, docp screws with ram too, what ram are you using? What is docp overclocking it to?


----------



## Portly_III (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm using F4-4000c16d-32gtzr. docp is clocking at the rated profile speed


----------



## FireFox (Jun 26, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Wtf is whea?


Windows Hardware Error Architecture


----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2021)

List all of your system specs. I had random BSODs, including WHEA errors, until I replaced my PSU.


----------



## Portly_III (Jun 26, 2021)

Motherboard - Dark Hero X570
CPU - 5950x
GPU - Strix 3090
Memory - G.skill 8x2 4000 F4-4000c16d-32gtzr
SSD - 1Tb WD Black Sn850 x2
PSU - Seasonic Titanium 1000w


----------



## Frick (Jun 26, 2021)

What BSODs are you getting specifically?


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 26, 2021)

It's not all zen 3 CPU's than can handle 4000 mhz memory. Not all the i/0 chip can handle infinite fabric at 2000 mhz. Means some zen 3 CPU's will be unstable at that clock. Some even might be unstable at 3800 mhz/if 1900 mhz. 

For the same reason,  I chose to stick to 3600 mhz CL14 memory. For my 5600X and 5950X. My 5950X also runs on a dark hero motherboard. Just with 3600 C14 memory. I have not experienced any problems yet, but I have not either used it that much.

What bios version is your dark hero running with now?

If it's a older one, updating bios might be a good place to start with and se if that helps for a more stable memory. I updated my motherboards bios as one of the first things before installing windows. That help prevent problems later.


----------



## Portly_III (Jun 26, 2021)

Frick said:


> What BSODs are you getting specifically?


I got one BSOD last night but have so many whea warnings in event viewer



Tomgang said:


> It's not all zen 3 CPU's than can handle 4000 mhz memory. Not all the i/0 chip can handle infinite fabric at 2000 mhz. Means some zen 3 CPU's will be unstable at that clock. Some even might be unstable at 3800 mhz/if 1900 mhz.
> 
> For the same reason,  I chose to stick to 3600 mhz CL14 memory. For my 5600X and 5950X. My 5950X also runs on a dark hero motherboard. Just with 3600 C14 memory. I have not experienced any problems yet, but I have not either used it that much.
> 
> ...


I am on the most recent bios 3601. So you're telling me I should just downclock my memory to 3600 or 3800 and it should work fine?


----------



## Anonymous1243 (Jun 26, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Are you bsoding? Wtf is whea?


How do you have 30k posts on a PC tech forum and don't know what a WHEA error is


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 26, 2021)

Portly_III said:


> I got one BSOD last night but have so many whea warnings in event viewer
> 
> 
> I am on the most recent bios 3601. So you're telling me I should just downclock my memory to 3600 or 3800 and it should work fine?


I would try with 3800 mhz at first and se. If you not getting bsod after downclock ram. When you know for sure, it's the memory and infinite fabric that can't go at those clocks together.

If you still getting bsod. Try 3600 mhz. That shut not give you trouble unless you have a really bad binned cpu. To compensate for lower clock. You can then try to lower timings instead. That will also give you some extra performance.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 26, 2021)

if disabling the memory power down mode does not help it's just instability.

i own two 5800X, two 5900X and a 5950X.
only the 5950X can run with very loose timings 2000... but not 24/7


----------



## outpt (Jun 26, 2021)

go with lower memory  clock speeds first as that's a good place to start. check memory voltage also for you're ram 
Anything in the system can cause instability's


----------



## rethcirE (Jun 26, 2021)

In my experience WHEA related BSOD's happened most frequently after memory frequency or timing overstress or undervolting the CPU too aggressively. I'd believe overclocking the CPU could also induce these types of errors.

Try defaulting to factory values on everything and running a single DIMM at a time through some stress testing. Defective RAM maybe?


----------



## Portly_III (Jun 27, 2021)

It runs perfectly fine at 3600. Since it's rated at 4000 i figured I'd give it a try with the 5950x. I will continue to tweak timings to see if I can get it whea free at 4k


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 27, 2021)

Portly_III said:


> It runs perfectly fine at 3600. Since it's rated at 4000 i figured I'd give it a try with the 5950x. I will continue to tweak timings to see if I can get it whea free at 4k


it's not limited by the IMC (in the most cases)
it's the actual substrate/PCB to the Chiplets that messes up the signals at these frequencies.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jul 4, 2021)

Portly_III said:


> It runs perfectly fine at 3600. Since it's rated at 4000 i figured I'd give it a try with the 5950x. I will continue to tweak timings to see if I can get it whea free at 4k


If it runs perfectly at 3600 than you found the issue. Work your way from there.

When DRAM OCing it’s better to set

1. Power Down Mode: Disabled
2. Uncore/SoC OC mode: Enabled
3. DF C-states: Disabled (DF= DataFabric)

Also you never said what DRAM voltage you’re using. I guess 1.35V (XMP/DOCP)?
Try to increase MEMCLK/UCLK/FCLK with small increments (33MHz) from 1800 and onward, and see when you start getting errors. Not all ZEN3 can do 2000MHz on memory subsystems. Some require over voltage on some components (VSOC, CLDO VDDP/VDDG) and others require under voltage. You must find it. It’s definitely not plug n play. Board it self also plays significant role here.

VSOC: SoC/IO Die voltage
CLDO VDDP: UMC (Unified Memory Controller) voltage (UCLK Speed)
CLDO VDDG (CCD/IOD): IF, Infinity Fabric voltage (FCLK Speed)


----------



## Arshia (Jul 17, 2021)

This error has absolutely nothing to do with Voltages, Memory settings or anything else. The IO chip on Zen3 tends to spam WHEA after 1900mHz. You can check in event viewer, all the WHEAs will be event code 19, aka WHEA19. This is a well known WHEA issue, and its simply just the IO die scheduler having issues past a point. You can lower the amount of them by decreasing the number of active networking, USB or PCIe devices you have. You should notice that there are more WHEAs when stressing the IO die with a lot of bandwidth, such as downloading something or running a memory stress test. Simple solution? ignore the WHEAs. They don't actually connote any degree of instability. None at all. Use this if you want to stop seeing them. Your system is stable at fclk 2000 if it passes Linpack, TM5, and optionally GSAT.


----------



## kane nas (Jul 17, 2021)

Portly_III said:


> I'm using F4-4000c16d-32gtzr. docp is clocking at the rated profile speed
> 
> View attachment 205563


5950x and 4000/2000 fclk is a bit difficult try 3800/1900 or 3866/1933, also what I do not understand is since you have one of the top processors on the market along with an excellent motherboard, what reason did you come up with in these memories this 700 trfc is a huge number, 4000 frequency with these sub-timings will make your system slow, start from 3600 and up with tighter timings to enjoy your system.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 17, 2021)

I can only join on the 1900mhz infinity recommendation anything above gives me wheas


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 17, 2021)

Yeah 3800 with actual tight timings will give you better performance. That trfc is a joke. U can get sub 55ns latency on aida with 3800/3866.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 17, 2021)

Over 1900 gives me wheas too. If I’m honest with myself 1866 is probably better to run for long term stability.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 17, 2021)

disable memory power down mode and idle control to typical. (both can cause issues but it still looks like stability problems... which is expected at 4000MT/s)


----------



## Toxpox (Jul 20, 2021)

Isn't 2000 FCLK a very high value?
Running 2000 FCLK on 5000 series processors takes a lot of luck.
Reduce the frequency or switch to 2:1 mode.
Turn on XMP, change it to 3866MHz and try again.


----------



## ardamir (Jul 20, 2021)

4000MHz on Zen 3 is a golden goose hunt. My friend's 5800X can do it with no problem, while mine rolls over and dies at anything over 3900, with a lot of errors at 3866, no matter the settings and the voltages.

You should try this guide, it's pretty detailed and it's a good start to get on with the basics!





						Infinity Fabric Overclocking on Zen2/3
					






					docs.google.com


----------

